# new guy, rep for New Domestic Lab CS



## CSrunner (Feb 6, 2019)

i am the new domestic rep for Crazy Steroids. We are currently looking for reps, so Vets, if you have any interest we have alot of quality to offer.

Ment, Bold Cyp, Tren Base, REAL primo and anavar, working on DHB.....

hope to build a solid relationsip with you guys!

Runner


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 7, 2019)

Thx for the info


----------



## brazey (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2019)

CSrunner said:


> i am the new domestic rep for Crazy Steroids. We are currently looking for reps, so Vets, if you have any interest we have alot of quality to offer.
> 
> Ment, Bold Cyp, Tren Base, REAL primo and anavar, working on DHB.....
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome


----------

